# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Small Village

## arsheesh

I propose the challenge of mapping a small village (i.e. between 15-500 residents) complete with some sort of sidebar that lists some interesting flavor text about the town, its history, it's culture and/or some statistics about the town (e.g. Racial Demographics, Community Authorities, Notable Residents, Wealth, Major Imports & Exports, etc).

I think this would be both a fun challenge, and one that might be useful to those GMs among us who could always use a pre-fab town to insert into a campaign here or there.  Do you agree?

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Gidde

Sounds fun!

----------


## Crudus

I love designing small villages! It's so fun to think of the inhabitants of each hovel, house, and business, and how they relate to their neighbors. Instead of assuming that there is one of everything, you have to decide what occupations would be present, and which ones might require a trip to the next town. It can really help you craft a convincing theme beyond "generic town/city."

Definitely vote yes!

----------

